# Coding for cardiac arrest



## johncyrose (Sep 11, 2018)

When is it appropriate to use i46.9, instead of z86.74. The patient was successfully resuscitated on admission day to the hospital. I'm coding for the physicians who followed up with the patient during the admission.

Thank you very much.

Johncy


----------



## TThivierge (Sep 11, 2018)

*History of Cardiac*

Hi L
I would not use Z86.74 since this just happen to the patient,but if you use it use =it as alst dx code. Z86.74 is NOT a first listed dx. code. You can assign I46.9 dx the first dx on your claim if the physician listed this .You can use unspecific in inpatient setting but OP setting should use  a better dx code not unspecified. The block dx. of I46 in the ICD10 manual states to add underlying code. Did the physician  give you this in  his documentation or  explain why patient had Cardiac Arrest? 

Good Luck!

Lady T


----------



## johncyrose (Sep 11, 2018)

Lady T, 

I could not find a cause of the cardiac arrest in the documentation. MD listed it as one of the dx with statement that py was successfully resuscitated on admission day.


----------

